# Hello from Spain :)



## Kara Thrace (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for too long and I think it's time to post now, hope to learn a lot from you since I'm a newbie in the forum and also in the make up world... I discovered mac last year and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And please feel free to correct me if I write something wrong


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi! I'm also from Spain, I joined Spektra yesterday and I still have to get to know the site's features, but anyway, if you need some help from a Spanish fellow count on me, I'll do my best! (by the way, I still cannot help feeling weird writing in English to a Spanish girl, but I suppose we all have to stick to English here)


----------



## Kara Thrace (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you Finlithwen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes it's weird to "talk" to you in english, but is for me is also good to improve my writing skills


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2011)

have fun chatting with us!


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 19, 2011)

im moving to madrid in 3 days lol so hello from indiana until then


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 19, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> im moving to madrid in 3 days lol so hello from indiana until then


 







  	Hope you like the city!!! I live South, in Seville.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I'm originally from Madrid.... so, samo samo. 



Finlithwen said:


> Hope you like the city!!! I live South, in Seville.


----------



## bis (Dec 19, 2011)

:welcome: to Specktra Kara and Finlithwen!   The more European girls, the better


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you're also Spanish, aren't you? Gosh, I swear you that If I wasn't running late this morning I would have even explained you a little about Madrid, your own city!!!! (well, not much, taking into account I've only been there once when I was 13) As everybody here writes in English it's difficult to tell where people are from!!
  	BTW, what's the meaning of "samo samo"??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry, I'm a beginner in English)


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 26, 2011)

same old


----------

